# difference in e-60 motors



## rangermann17 (Nov 16, 2009)

i was looking on ebay for a motor for my e-60 Quik lift mine has a single post on the motor and the ground goes on the case the ones on ebay have 2 posts on the motor. will that motor work on mine? or should i keep looking and get a single post?


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

There are 2 grounds & 1 Pos. http://www.rustrepair.com/snow_plow_parts/onlinecat.htm?r=ds&p=sn-meyer 
See Index # 4 it take that power cables. http://www.rustrepair.com/snow_plow_parts/onlinecat.htm?r=ds&p=sn-meyer


----------



## rangermann17 (Nov 16, 2009)

so would it be better to have the double stud with the 2 grounds or does it not really matter? does the single stud have ground problems?


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

The 2 grounds are better due to the corosion B/T motor plate & Motor Mounting Plate. Sometime with 1 ground on the case Motor does not get a good ground. 1 ground is on the Sump Base or case & other is on the motor.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The unit with a grounded motor (two ground) will last longer and so will your gear pump.


----------



## rangermann17 (Nov 16, 2009)

im going to get the double stud motor thanks guys for all your help


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Your Welcome. Must sure get the power cable plugs for it.


----------

